# freaks and cdawall build.....



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

its going to be insane. more to follow.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2008)

pictures to follow


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2008)

Will there be beer?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 20, 2008)

O RLY? Any hints of what's to come by chance? 

I'm curious to see what you guys come up with for sure!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Will there be beer?



And women theres gotta be women


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 20, 2008)

How did this initiate and how do you two plan to work on it together?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 20, 2008)

Triprift said:


> And women theres gotta be women



Virgin hookers.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Will there be beer?



 no, just lots of water...
































first 2 are of my res. 

3rd and 4th of my room upstairs with our stuff in it.

and

5th is cdawalls case with the heater core.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How did this initiate and how do you two plan to work on it together?



he will be coming over the next few days and we are going to complete this build, and do mods to get this to fit in are cases.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2008)

lots of mods hehe that one with the heatercore in it remember mines a mid tower


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah shit, i didnt realize you two lived in the same town. 

Edit: whose that on the couch?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

me  and we only live about 15min apart

here is a pic of what we've been drinking 






how can i mount this?
















I have a piece of aluminium ( 3' x 3/16th x 1 1/2")


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 20, 2008)

Totally not how I pictured you. 

Now we need pics of cdawall.


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2008)

You can use zip ties that they use for transmission coolers.  One part is the long tie, the other part is a padded plastic disk that it zips into.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> You can use zip ties that they use for transmission coolers.  One part is the long tie, the other part is a padded plastic disk that it zips into.



zipties wont work because i need to add fans to the top, and zip ties block it.

i was thinking maybe make a bracket that would complete cirlce the heatercore but idk if that would work.

I have a piece of aluminium ( 3' x 3/16th x 1 1/2") a sledge hammer and a drill press.








CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Totally not how I pictured you.
> 
> Now we need pics of cdawall.



how did you picture me? when he comes over tomorrow i'll post one of him (unless he beats me to it)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 20, 2008)

Back when you had that Kramer avatar i kinda pictured you like him for some reason. Probably because it was an actual human face and it sort of portrayed you. At least his height is sorta around yours.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

lmao...nice. me and chris (cdawall) oddly we look a lot a like and are non related.

anyway..what about mounting it? also i have no freakin idea were to put the pump or the res (the red one i made  ) either.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2008)

well heres what my rig look like while the rest of it is in pieces at freaks house


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, freak is getting everything of yours! lol.. Can't wait to see it all done!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

^^ well considering he knows were i live and work, its not really a issue


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, I know. Just trying to make a funny! Can't wait to see it when its done... what did you use to drill in the wholes for the barb? On the water bottle.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

A air grinder lol. it leaks though.. i tried o-rings from a water hose and it didnt work. im going to have to use a epoxy i guess... got any suggestions?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2008)

we could try melting some plastic over it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

I would use a proxy that they would use for filling holes for sprinkler systems... Home depot has it.. just put it around the barb from the outside...


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

whats it called? and Chris, we will melt it only as a last resort.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2008)

you get to get that one freak i got hte other crap


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you get to get that one freak i got hte other crap



i know, i'll pick it up this time, my gf still hasn't given me the money, she keeps forgetting


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2008)

lol how are we going to pick the other thing up today?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

what things?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2008)

at BB


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

OH! you said you would cover it and i would pay you back for it.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2008)

oh ok haha i forgot what we agreed on


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

trnascend still hasnt given me my check! arg! and then i am going to get the check tomorrow for sure. I really need my e8400 sold to help with the bills


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2008)

ill post it on XS post some pics with my cdawall/todays date on them


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know what its called, but you could find it around the sprinkler stuff, and plumbing. Just take the water bottle, and ask one around there on it...


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

cdawall said:


> ill post it on XS post some pics with my cdawall/todays date on them



ok..will do. i dont REALLY want to take it out but since my block should be here tomorrow anyway it wont make a difference


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2008)

haha they gave me funny enough looks yesterday buying the barbs he was like what do you need those for  and when i asked for o-rings they guy was like i dont sell those lol he was a moron


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

home depot kinda is retarded. and wtf does it matter why your buying them!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2008)

im gong to use them as crack pipes duh haha


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Home Depot is, but It was a lot better then Lowe's of West Palm Beach.. lmao...


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

well lowes is right next to best buy. So i will stop there before i go into work.

cdawall, we need anything else from lowes?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweet, now is there a grocery store around it also!?!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Sweet, now is there a grocery store around it also!?!



yes actually...why do you ask?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

ONE stop shopping for everything you need in one night! lol


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 20, 2008)

oh gotcha... money doest agree


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2008)

minor update original build for me should be my quad/K9A2 platinum but more than likely its going to become a Biostar TP/I45 and 7200ES chip


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> minor update original build for me should be my quad/K9A2 platinum but more than likely its going to become a Biostar TP/I45 and 7200ES chip



That is going to be alot of fun.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> haha they gave me funny enough looks yesterday buying the barbs he was like what do you need those for  and when i asked for o-rings they guy was like i dont sell those lol he was a moron


they sell the o rings in the plumbing section (where the faucet repair kits are)

This is really fun to watch you guys do this, Too much working solo is not good.
(try not to kill each other during the build)


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2008)

i know they do but bubba joe running the dept. was about 70 and didnt get what i was doing and didnt want to tell me were they were....oh well we are getting some plumbing epoxy to fix the issue o-rings didnt work (they aren't compressed enough to create a seal)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't you just hate those guys that can't even phone overhead someone to even help ya!? I hope you can fixed it up! and make it look sweet!!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, my dad is bringing some silicon home today so i can seal the holes. i got all my cables and fans put in, i should be getting my water block today or tomorrow, i just cant decide what nb block to get, 
my choices are
EK - 5
enzotech
swiftech


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2008)

thats a hard choice, I would say neither and use the Thermalright one that comes with the mobo.

The Swifty is cheap and works great
The Enzo is just Beautiful looking
EK looks more plain but has the size to cover the chipset

Hard choice.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats one reason why i like the enzo so much, it looks really nice! 
the swiftech one, i read had clearence issues with dual slot gpu's and my board but calvery said it should work. the ex block looks low so it is also a good choice imo, just dont know if i should bother buying one


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Thats one reason why i like the enzo so much, it looks really nice!
> the swiftech one, i read had clearence issues with dual slot gpu's and my board but calvery said it should work. the ex block looks low so it is also a good choice imo, just dont know if i should bother buying one



Calvary is right, the NB will be NO clearance issues, the SB is the one that will interfere with GPUs.
The one thing about the EK cooler is the mount is not very adjustable so make sure the mounting holes will fit your exact mobo first
(but it has a large base that will allow more contact with the IHS on the NB)


----------



## hat (Jul 21, 2008)

hum, specs?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

Man, it is a hard choice... A few people on Xtreme systems told me about grabbing the swifty as being the one to grab, but I really like the look of the Enzo...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2008)

next ting we need what water blocks for a pair (or 3) of 3850s looking for cheap and i can get the ram cooling seperate ie. non full cover


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, it is a hard choice... A few people on Xtreme systems told me about grabbing the swifty as being the one to grab, but I really like the look of the Enzo...



if i do the nb i am going the enzo i think



MKmods said:


> Calvary is right, the NB will be NO clearance issues, the SB is the one that will interfere with GPUs.
> The one thing about the EK cooler is the mount is not very adjustable so make sure the mounting holes will fit your exact mobo first
> (but it has a large base that will allow more contact with the IHS on the NB)



The ek-5 works on the dfi lt x48 (its under the list)



hat said:


> hum, specs?



what do you mean? specs?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

You guys could grab a few Danger Den Maze5 and some ram sinks.

I am really liking the Enzo... Really thinking of grabbing it...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> next ting we need what water blocks for a pair (or 3) of 3850s looking for cheap and i can get the ram cooling seperate ie. non full cover


I make my own now but before I used the maze 4,5 and switched to these
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=104

Koolance even has a discount when you buy them in pairs.
(remember the 3850 is no heat monster so it dosent need a huge cooler)


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2008)

what about the dtek gfx2?

http://www.petrastechshop.com/dfugfx2gpuwa.html

or maze4?

http://www.petrastechshop.com/dadenma4gpum.html

nad here is a cheaper maze5

http://www.petrastechshop.com/dadenmagpuwa.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

I didn't know the GFX2 was ati.. I've only seen it on a Nvida card.. lol I like how the GFX is ... that is what I was grabbing for my GTX... Whenever it gets here!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I make my own now but before I used the maze 4,5 and switched to these
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=104
> 
> Koolance even has a discount when you buy them in pairs.
> (remember the 3850 is no heat monster so it dosent need a huge cooler)



will they fit on a xfire board?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> will they fit on a xfire board?


Yes, they are very universal.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Yes, they are very universal.



well shit thats a damn good price

now what about this making it yourself thing how difficult is that


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

How good are those? Because I'm thinking of the whole GFX system.. but if this is good...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> well shit thats a damn good price
> 
> now what about this making it yourself thing how difficult is that



LOL, it can be a pain. 
(for the $$ Koolance ones rule, when I bought 2 of them they took some more $ off.)



Cold Storm said:


> How good are those? Because I'm thinking of the whole GFX system.. but if this is good...


for an 8600 9600 3850 I think they are very nice (rated at 200 watts) I probably wouldnt use them on an extremely high OC card or a GTX280 but I think they do very well on a mid range card.

One thing I really like is the 1/4" tubing as it hogs up a lot less space in the case and the blocks are very low profile so they dont get in the way.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 22, 2008)

here is the res


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2008)

tight now make one with the yellow one


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 22, 2008)

we will thursday


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish someone would come build a rig with me


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2008)

The res looks good guys! 
Well come down here Solaris, and You, RM and I can do a three-some.... wait... no.. no.... :shadedshu not that stuff... 
just do something like that...  The thoughts...

But I got everyone beat on TPU'er and distance... lol.. Just a few feet away from RM and Thoughtdisorder!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2008)

fly down here sol we will help you out


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks guys. I think I'm going to drill some holes and use zip ties to hold the res in.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2008)

i want to see how this is going to turn out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> thanks guys. I think I'm going to drill some holes and use zip ties to hold the res in.



That's probably the best way to do it... or, go grab a water bottle holder from say Wal-Mart, and screw that in.... Just a thought...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2008)

thursday morning we should have a massive update as in mine should get finished


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 22, 2008)

Cdawalls should be done thursday, mine will be getting there. i get my block today, going to mount the rad and res tonight, and i'll get my pump friday.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2008)

Can't wait for Thursday my mans!  What pump did you pick up!? A swifty?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 22, 2008)

yup, swiftech mcp-655. Im working on mounting the rad right now, i have run out of ideas on how to mount the rad though...

thats teh bottom of the case


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2008)

does the BIX i left there fit at all?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 23, 2008)

yes, but i would have to do more mods and the inlet and outlet is on opposite sides...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2008)

bha i tihnk we are gong to have to side mount it or something


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 23, 2008)

how would we do this?

i dont have anywhere but the bottom to mount it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2008)

This thread has made me want to get over to black light burns's house and get him modding his case and mod mine and make a thread like that... who knows maybe i can get him to do that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2008)

What's the case that you guys are doing it to!?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 23, 2008)

Im doing it to my case and chris is ... well idk.

got the rad mounted  will post super ghetto pics of this soon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2008)

ahhhh sweet... Love the case... The best thing is if you even google it, Techpowerup is the first website for it!!!

Pictures... I'm drooling...


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 23, 2008)

here is my ghetto not so pretty one of a kind mess that did the job.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, ghetto works! I know a guy that ghetto'd his car... Duck taped almost every piece on his engine, and interior... All ways said "Duck tape is God's best device"... lol..

It looks good, just need to bang the rad holes in to place... Kinda worried about that one for you guys...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2008)

No offence freak, but Id try maybe wire to strap the rad in. Looks to me that those two cross bars are killing about 20-25% of the flow through the rad.

Just a couple of pennies to ponder!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2008)

we will probably drill it down sneeky so that it looks nicer and has better flow


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 23, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> No offence freak, but Id try maybe wire to strap the rad in. Looks to me that those two cross bars are killing about 20-25% of the flow through the rad.
> 
> Just a couple of pennies to ponder!



Non taken...i have a grinder, so i might shave them down when chris comes over thursday.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 23, 2008)

so what do you sugest i do?

i have a lot more metal like that, im thinking round the edges, make thinner strips and make them a little longer as it's a little tight as it is.

I also cut some more out of the bottom to make the holes bigger around the in and out of the tubing.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2008)

cdawll should be posting some pics of this morning. We got a lot done to his rig.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 24, 2008)

how about splitting the strips in half than drilling a row of holes in them?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2008)

MKmods said:


> how about splitting the strips in half than drilling a row of holes in them?



very nice idea


----------



## cdawall (Jul 24, 2008)

more on the way just waiting for imageshacks slow butt to finish


----------



## cdawall (Jul 24, 2008)

lookie what freak got while we were working!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice mobo. What CPU you guys using?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2008)

rotate the pictures


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 25, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> rotate the pictures



How would i do that? Plus, the HSF is already on it.lol


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Nice mobo. What CPU you guys using?



right now it has a 5000BE in it but i am putting my 9500 phenom in it soon



freaksavior said:


> rotate the pictures



fixed


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 25, 2008)

im going to be using a DFI LT x48, and a E8200 es.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice set up there freaksavior, I will browse around and see if I can find the video of setting that board up with a E8500 for 4.5GHz, might be able to help you some.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2008)

that water block on the 5kbe looks sexy.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 25, 2008)

good thread.  subscribed.

Good Luck guys.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

update on the way everythign will be set up in my case the pump and res will be changing spots because the people on XS pointed out the way it is will burn up the pump


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 25, 2008)

cdawall said:


> update on the way everythign will be set up in my case the pump and res will be changing spots because the people on XS pointed out the way it is will burn up the pump



link to your xs thread?

btw stop by walmart on your way over in the morning and pick up another water bottle... it leaks.. i made the holes to big.

we can do that first thing in the morning..also maybe get some bigger bars for this bottle


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=196048


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh I see, you like them more then us! lol... Looks good so far, just need to make sure that Pump is below the Res... just switch them around...  Plus might want to make sure you can get to the res a little... that way its not hard to fill and what not...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

its was really easy to fill there i ran a tube and funnel from the backside i have a hole in the CD cage


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahh.. I see that. Just have to look at pictures... Can't wait to see it all in there and going!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 25, 2008)

subscribed. Want to see how these machines turn out! I want to go WC one day. havent got the guts/money/time atm, lol.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

leak testing didnt go very well today appears to be leaking at the block....from the barbs to block connection any suggestions?


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2008)

Do leak testing away from your components!!!

*I like your choice in tubing!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 25, 2008)

tightened the barbs a little more and stopped the leaking there. Now it leaks throug the tubing. And btw i got my pump


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> Do leak testing away from your components!!!
> 
> *I like your choice in tubing!



its just the mobo and its not plugged into anything

and thanks



freaksavior said:


> tightened the barbs a little more and stopped the leaking there. Now it leaks throug the tubing. And btw i got my pump




i have a response to this but i don't think a long stream of curse words is good from the forums


----------



## MKmods (Jul 25, 2008)

careful when using clear top coolers. Acrylic is the worst material (better than paper) but its very brittle, cracks easy (dont tighten too much).

Also if you tighten fittings too much the o-rings get crushed and lose their effectiveness.

Like erocker said always test outside the comp first. (I always have at least one fitting that leaks)

Oh yea I used to use a knife to cut the hoses off the fittings and would leave a scratch on the fitting. That was usually the reasons for slow leaks, so check all the fittings first to make sure the surface is smooth and nick free.

This is also a good reason to be using water instead of $$ coolant when first setting the loop up.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

its smooth a nick free from what i saw.....


and i dont plan to use the board until at least saturday-monday (depends when we finish) so i getting wet isn't a problem


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 25, 2008)

i think thats better


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

no leaks?!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 25, 2008)

I hope I am not bugging you by my comments..but those are the wrong clamps for the hoses (too big) They will have a harder time molding to the soft and small diam hose you are using.

on mine I use 1/2" barbs with 3/8" hose and no clamps. If you can look for the plastic clamps or the small worm drive ones like you have there.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I hope I am not bugging you by my comments..but those are the wrong clamps for the hoses (too big) They will have a harder time molding to the soft and small diam hose you are using.



there 1/2" clamps?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 25, 2008)

I dont know about the leaking chris, but i got my pump and the mounts done.

mkmods...is that better for the mounts?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 25, 2008)

I see that but they are way too heavy duty for the comp. Remember comp tubing is much softer than car heater hose.
And they may be working now because there is little pressure but a smaller more delecate clamp would be better.

The mounts are a lot better, next time make the holes bigger. Pretty soon Im gonna send my stuff to you to mod for me, Nice work.

http://www.petrastechshop.com/ststwohocl.html
http://www.petrastechshop.com/heclnyhoclsi2.html
http://www.petrastechshop.com/heclnyhoclsi3.html


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 25, 2008)

Man, this is cool to watch unfold!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I see that but they are way too heavy duty for the comp. Remember comp tubing is much softer than car heater hose.
> And they may be working now because there is little pressure but a smaller more delecate clamp would be better.
> 
> The mounts are a lot better, next time make the holes bigger. Pretty soon Im gonna send my stuff to you to mod for me, Nice work.
> ...



thanks m8, i could re-do them but i dont feel like it .

im not sure where im going to mount the pump...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 25, 2008)

Im not saying the ones you have wont work, more for general info.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Im not saying the ones you have wont work, more for general info.



hopefully they do


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks good guys so far.. Why was the reasoning for getting the CPU block???


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 26, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It looks good guys so far.. Why was the reasoning for getting the CPU block???



what cpu block are you talking about?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It looks good guys so far.. Why was the reasoning for getting the CPU block???



the words dirt and cheap come to mind


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

lol... I wasn't try to hit ya on the belt or anything... I really never looked at any other cpu block then the one I bought... That was a instant... So, I was just wondering..


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 26, 2008)

I bet you guys are having a blast doing this! 

Enjoy, and keep us updated, what you guys are doing is very cool!


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> update on the way everythign will be set up in my case the pump and res will be changing spots because the people on XS pointed out the way it is will burn up the pump



i was JUST going to point that out


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> i was JUST going to point that out



yea its been moved and should be happier now


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 26, 2008)

i usually wash the case out with no parts in the case. that way you dont risk killing anything


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 26, 2008)

no leaks


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 26, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> no leaks



Looking good guy's...keep up the good work,luv these type of builds with just what you have lying around you.

Excellent


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

sprayed the rear fan mounts black so its should look good with the case


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 26, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Looking good guy's...keep up the good work,luv these type of builds with just what you have lying around you.
> 
> Excellent



lol, just didnt want to pay $35 for a 500ml res when i made one for $5


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 26, 2008)

Man guys, looking good! Keep going!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

they look so much better in black


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

It looks good guys. What are you guys going to do with the res? Thinking it should be hung differently... but I know this isn't the end of it!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

another set of zip ties at the top to make it straight


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 26, 2008)

im going to use a water bottle holder for mine...i think.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 26, 2008)

Kinda off topic, but why is cavalary thanking everyone on this thread? I've seen it on some other threads, is it an error or just a fit of random?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

All right, just asking.. Should look good ether way...


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 26, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Kinda off topic, but why is cavalary thanking everyone on this thread? I've seen it on some other threads, is it an error or just a fit of random?



I wondered the same thing


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

Cav did it right before she got banned because of stuff that happened with her and so forth... so she thought it would be cute to just go on a thanking spree... I never had anything bad to say about the girl.. Just one very up front person she is. It's fine with me since I've loved with so many women.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 26, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Cav did it right before she got banned because of stuff that happened with her and so forth... so she thought it would be cute to just go on a thanking spree... I never had anything bad to say about the girl.. Just one very up front person she is. It's fine with me since I've loved with so many women.



She's gotten banned in the past 6 days? That's surprising. She was fine with me too, just the signing posts got on my nerves sometimes. I don't want to crap all over this thread so I'll end the off topic posts here. Sorry freak+cdawall.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Cav did it right before she got banned because of stuff that happened with her and so forth... so she thought it would be cute to just go on a thanking spree... I never had anything bad to say about the girl.. Just one very up front person she is. It's fine with me since I've loved with so many women.



Blah Blah Blah, you coming over for Steak tonight?

Oh, and go dudes!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking good guys, can't wait to see some more updates!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2008)

cdawall what are you going to do with the swify res?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> cdawall what are you going to do with the swify res?



haven't decided yet it might go into a MATX build


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 27, 2008)

she was very adamant that she was correct all the time

never did anything to annoy me personaly except knock a few games in my tpu all time classics thread

as for the case and other mods nice i wish i had the time to do this and the money seeing as youd need parts to put in the case


----------



## cdawall (Jul 27, 2008)

doing it our way its really cheap

20ft of tubing @ lowes $15
heatercore @autosone $30
bottle res @ walmart $3
barbs for bottle res @ lowes $2ea
pump used online $60 shipped
120mm fans used online $2ea

so as you can see the only expensive part is the pump


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 27, 2008)

cdawall said:


> doing it our way its really cheap
> 
> 20ft of tubing @ lowes $15
> heatercore @autosone $30
> ...



^^ Oh so true.

but mine is more like this

9ft of tubing @ ace $9
heatercore @autosone $30
bottle res @ walmart $3
barbs for bottle res @ lowes $2ea
pump used online $60 shipped
120mm fans used online free
Water block $50 shipped


----------



## cdawall (Jul 27, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> ^^ Oh so true.
> 
> but mine is more like this
> 
> ...



my water block was $30 used online and lapped lol


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 27, 2008)

mine was $50


----------



## cdawall (Jul 27, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> mine was $50



yours also works on AMD and intel 

anyone got a intel block they want to get rid of?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 27, 2008)

ha ha


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 27, 2008)

cdawall said:


> yours also works on AMD and intel
> 
> anyone got a intel block they want to get rid of?



yes. storm rev 2


----------



## cdawall (Jul 27, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> yes. storm rev 2



pm me bro i might buy it


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 28, 2008)

well cdawall's build is done. here is a update on mine...

















I dont know were to place the res. Got any suggestions?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is mine  its finished 

cdawall   freaksavior


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

Cada, very nice work! Now, just need to put everything in!!!

Freak, are you going to use the back fan place for anything? I'd say hook it up there... Or drill into the back of the case...  Motherboard tray..


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Cada, very nice work! Now, just need to put everything in!!!
> 
> Freak, are you going to use the back fan place for anything? I'd say hook it up there... Or drill into the back of the case...  Motherboard tray..



I was going to use it as another exhaust fan. but it looks like that is my only option for placement


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> well cdawall's build is done. here is a update on mine...
> 
> I dont know were to place the res. Got any suggestions?



You have plenty of room between the motherboard and the HDD bay area.  You should also put a fan on the NB cooler pointing down at the vid. card.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, can't you use the pre existing screw holes that where for a bigger board with the bottle holder?? Or, are you going to be having the case open all the time or not?

Big Edit!!!
At Petra. they do sell bracket systems for the Swifty pump.. you can bolt that to the motherboard tray, where erocker is saying, and put the res where the pump is since it should be higher then the pump anyway...


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 28, 2008)

case will be closed for sure. i cant put it were cdawall put his, i dont have room because of the pump and the 24pin cable, and because of the hdd.


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2008)

If you are using a water bottle, get some of the same clamps you use for fittings except bigger.  Attatch two of the clamps to the mobo tray using existing screws or some self-tappers.  Then insert the water bottle, wrap the clamps around it and tighten.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 28, 2008)

it wont fit because of the hdd cage and the sata cables. plus my dvd/cd drive is going to be above the hdd cage.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's my take on your layout freak. 





Unsure of how well it would work out though.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's my take on your layout freak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rad might can go there.. but wouldn't have but one fan.

res, cant go there. hdd cage is in the way.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 28, 2008)

Mmk, well I will conjure up a little more later.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

The only thing I can think of, and this is a big thing to think... is that if you have it hooked to the case panel...You can then just on latch the bottle from the holder and take the side panel off... But, that is a big thing...


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> The only thing I can think of, and this is a big thing to think... is that if you have it hooked to the case panel...You can then just on latch the bottle from the holder and take the side panel off... But, that is a big thing...



that might actually work, putting it on the side panel. The only problem is i would see the bolts.. that would bother me. 

The heater core up top actually works well  i think I might get another... 

Actually cdawall has one i could use.. its a little wider than my heater core wich is a problem. Could i cut the side fins off and it still work ok?

here are pics for the update.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

Well.. that is a problem.. but can fix in some ways... I don't quite know man.... Just have to see...


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 28, 2008)

hmmm....i wanted to do dual heater cores in the first place. plus since im getting a quad again.. yeah...if worst comes to worst i'll buy another.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 28, 2008)

does mine fit in the bottom?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 28, 2008)

Nope. thats the problem..plus i would have to make new brackets.. i guess thats better than buying another core.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 28, 2008)

nvm. if i want another heatercore i got to buy it. i busted the other one


----------



## cdawall (Jul 28, 2008)

haha pics


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 29, 2008)

i threw it out already. after i eat im going to autozone to get another heatercore


----------



## cdawall (Jul 29, 2008)

do they have anymore?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 29, 2008)

if they dont im going to be mad.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 29, 2008)

i doubt that they do


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 29, 2008)

Are you coming over later today? Any leaks?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 29, 2008)

no leaks and maybe


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmk, well I will conjure up a little more later.



After giving your layout more though the only other item I could think of is going external. But that's ugly ..... 

EDIT: Off-topic - 4800th post! Yah boii.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> After giving your layout more though the only other item I could think of is going external. But that's ugly .....



what do you think about mine?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, and im thinking mount the res on the back 120 fan grill..

Im stopping by autozone on the way home.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> what do you think about mine?



The way you have it layed out seems awkward but you got everything to fit internally so far. TBH tho, looks like you didnt take your time planning the layout and looks like everything is just crammed in there. Sorry had to be honest and didnt mean to offend if I did.  

EDIT: But also another point is that if you dont have a window, who cares what the inside looks like as long as it works.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> The way you have it layed out seems awkward but you got everything to fit internally so far. TBH tho, looks like you didnt take your time planning the layout and looks like everything is just crammed in there. Sorry had to be honest and didnt mean to offend if I did.
> 
> EDIT: But also another point is that if you dont have a window, who cares what the inside looks like as long as it works.



thats cause i planned it out it didnt work and i said to hell with it and just put it together  funnily enough with everything set up my rig leans foreward because its so heavy in the front now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> thats cause i planned it out it didnt work and i said to hell with it and just put it together  funnily enough with everything set up my rig leans foreward because its so heavy in the front now



Don't you just hate it when that happens.  

I myself have been thinking of switching the wifes rig over to water because its in the warmer room and her case doesnt have as great of airflow as mine. I will PM you when the time comes cdawall and freaksavior to get an opinion on what I will need/want to get.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 29, 2008)

no prob bro you should go redneck style like us


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2008)

I wouldn't call it redneck, It's just that you guys know of other ways to do it besides buying that expensive stuff... Your making the any person's water rig... That's all it is guys! Great stuff right there guys!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 29, 2008)

Got my second heater core


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, im thinking for the loop i do this

Res > PUMP > CORE1 > Core2> cpu > Res

or i was thinking

Res > Pump > Core1 > cpu > core 2 > res

what do you think?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

Pump> CPU> Core 1> Core 2> Res> Pump


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 30, 2008)

if you dont mind my asking... why?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

Well IMO, just traditional w/c loop. What i was told by a few poeple to make the water exiting the cpu block to go stright towards a radiator.


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah except you get heat from the pump to the cpu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> yeah except you get heat from the pump to the cpu



How much heat?


----------



## flclisgreat (Jul 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> How much heat?



depends on pump


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2008)

Pump -> Radiator -> CPU -> Resevoir -> Pump.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 30, 2008)

erocker said:


> Pump -> Radiator -> CPU -> Resevoir -> Pump.



got 2 rads


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 30, 2008)

and My loop does not work. The pump doesn't seem to wanna pump. 

i've tried both in and out on the pump, res is first in and core is first out.

I dont get this.....


----------



## cdawall (Jul 30, 2008)

try basically nothing on it pump a loop with just the res


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> got 2 rads



Loop the rads together!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 30, 2008)

erocker said:


> Loop the rads together!



what difference would that make?


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2008)

It just makes the most sense really, it's like combining the two rads to make one.  You want the output from both radiators to go directly to the block.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 30, 2008)

when you flip it on does your pump vibrate or anything?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 30, 2008)

it made a really loud whiney pitched noise, i just it off..

it doesn't make much noise, i made sure water ran through it put it seems like the pump doesn't work. The pump should have more than enough power to do the 2 heater cores, res, and block.

Im going to need more tubing now since i cut all of mine.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 30, 2008)

rofl off to lowes

try funneling some water into it and out into nothing just to see if its pumping at all


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 30, 2008)

im going to try just pump and just res and see.


----------



## DOM (Jul 30, 2008)

cuz on the pump you got the one with the 1-5 nob ?


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2008)

I found some clear 1/2" tubing at Home Depot the other day, and while it's a little stiff at first it ended up working very well!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 30, 2008)

DOM said:


> cuz on the pump you got the one with the 1-5 nob ?



yes its the same variable swiftec MCP655 i have



erocker said:


> I found some clear 1/2" tubing at Home Depot the other day, and while it's a little stiff at first it ended up working very well!




lowes has an entire isle of tubing in several colors to


----------



## DOM (Jul 30, 2008)

does he have it on set on 5


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 30, 2008)

pump and swiftech mini res work fine. i must have them in the wrong order or something...


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2008)

You sure a rad isn't plugged?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 30, 2008)

ugh...it might be.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 30, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> ugh...it might be.



there isn't a kink anywere right?


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2008)

Be sure to flush those old heater cores out with a garden hose or something first.   Who knows what could be in those things...


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 30, 2008)

erocker said:


> Pump -> Radiator -> CPU -> Resevoir -> Pump.



that be the right way....

with 2 cores tho

pump > core 1 > cpu > core 2 > res > pump....

why?

eliminates heat from pump, and keeps the water in the rez at a colder temp...  since the 2nd core removes most of the heat from the cpu... all core 1 has to do is remove the remaining heat (not so much) + the heat from the pump.  Looping them together as 1 big radiator keeps the heat in the rez.  Either way the difference wont be extreme.


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> that be the right way....
> 
> with 2 cores tho
> 
> ...



I see the logic, but having a 2nd radiator cool the fluid a 2nd time before hitting the block should cause more cooling!  What is wrong with keeping the heat in the rez?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 30, 2008)

i have flushed one, didn't flush the new one... and there is a bend were the pump goes to the top heater core but it shouldn't restrict the flow



phanbuey said:


> that be the right way....
> 
> with 2 cores tho
> 
> ...



thats how i had it.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 30, 2008)

erocker said:


> I see the logic, but having a 2nd radiator cool the fluid a 2nd time before hitting the block should cause more cooling!  What is wrong with keeping the heat in the rez?



nothing!... thats why i mention that difference wont be much... more heat in the rez means more heat flowing through the pump, and while the rez keeps heat in pretty well, the pump tends to emit it (which means ever so slightly more heat in the case)... its basically a moot point tho, as long as you got at least one heater core before you hit your proc, its all good.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 30, 2008)

my 3850s are here


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## paybackdaman (Jul 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my 3850s are here



Even though I am getting a 4870.....soon.....i hope .........jealous.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 31, 2008)

Heater core 2 (bottom) works flawless, its heater core 1 (top) so i am going to take it out and find out why that hoe doesn't flow


----------



## cdawall (Jul 31, 2008)

$10 says solder is clogging that POS up

and may i say i NEED VISTA ugh! stupid tri-fire-no go under XP but i have all 3 in now lol


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 31, 2008)

cdawall said:


> $10 says solder is clogging that POS up
> 
> and may i say i NEED VISTA ugh! stupid tri-fire-no go under XP but i have all 3 in now lol




how would it be solder?

I got a copy of vista if you want it


----------



## cdawall (Jul 31, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> how would it be solder?
> 
> I got a copy of vista if you want it



i'll take it when they manuf them they are't very stringent about any of the weld/solder process's


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 31, 2008)

ok, it works for some reason with a water hose. but with pump..nothing..i dont get it. and for some reason the water turned milky white.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 31, 2008)

calcium build up? wash it out really good and try it with your pump again


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 31, 2008)

that pump?



cdawall said:


> calcium build up? wash it out really good and try it with your pump again



i did as soon as i washed it out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 31, 2008)

wait... its the first heater core that isn't working?.. I was going to say pressure... I'd make sure to just clean the heck out of it man, and then try again...


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 31, 2008)

Thats the way my loop is setup and my rad setup. 1 as in it goes there first


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 1, 2008)

Nothing! it still wont pump! the top says out so that means the bottom is in. i have set it up that way and its not pumping...


----------



## cdawall (Aug 1, 2008)

maybe its to much to pump it to the top of your case?


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 1, 2008)

even when they were side by side?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 1, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> even when they were side by side?



maybe who knows


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2008)

have you tried it with just 1 core?


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah...it works ok. but ive seen a lot of builds with dual cores.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow... one works, and the other doesn't.... I really don't see the reason it doesn't... Side by side works... and you said the water hose made it work.... It sounds like a pressure problem... hmmm


----------



## cdawall (Aug 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Wow... one works, and the other doesn't.... I really don't see the reason it doesn't... Side by side works... and you said the water hose made it work.... It sounds like a pressure problem... hmmm



yea thats what im thinking try cranking the pump to max?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 1, 2008)

good chance its air. You will need to rotate your comp to get all the air out.
(1 other tip, its best to make the res the highest point in ur loop, air rises)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2008)

cdawall said:


> yea thats what im thinking try cranking the pump to max?



Well, I belive Freak told me it's cranks all the way... But, MK does have it right... Could be air in the line since the res isn't the highest thing..


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 1, 2008)

MKmods said:


> good chance its air. You will need to rotate your comp to get all the air out.
> (1 other tip, its best to make the res the highest point in ur loop, air rises)



yeah you'll need to raise the res and rotate your rig to get all the air out. once that's done it should run. if all else fails you can take it to a gas station, put 50 cents in the air pump and pump air through it to make sure there isn't any obstructions. I've always found that easier. (though i have the air compressor at home)


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 1, 2008)

im moving everything out of the way and repositioning it.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 3, 2008)

thats how it is now


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2008)

res is now 100% leak free thanks to some epoxy


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 5, 2008)

WOOOT!!!!!!! Its DONE!!!!! YAY!!!!!!! I AM HAPPY NOW!!!!!!

Sorry for caps. im just happy its done...


----------



## MKmods (Aug 5, 2008)

very clean looking


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 5, 2008)

MKmods said:


> very clean looking



Thank You 

i gotta put the cards in but yeah..its about 95% done 

i cant wait to see what idle and load temps are. With my E8400 @ 4.0 on my true i would idle around 40c and load at about 60ish.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

looks nice. What did you have to do to get the other core working?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

Bro, that looks nothing more then sweet!  

I'm glad you've got it done! If you tried to get a hold of me, my phone's been off for this weekend... Be back on Friday


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Bro, that looks nothing more then sweet!
> 
> I'm glad you've got it done! If you tried to get a hold of me, my phone's been off for this weekend... Be back on Friday



I sent you one txt but that was it.



p_o_s_pc said:


> looks nice. What did you have to do to get the other core working?



I don't know to be honest... I had the mcp-655 hooked up and it would never pump, cdawall came over and he ran the tubing and i plugged in the pump, it started working, i turned it off and right back on and it kicked it. It made another whiny pitched noise and it started working...odd but im happy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

that doesn't sound vary good... I hope the pump is ok.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2008)

i like the red and i think i should bring all 3 of my 3850s over so we can have some WR fun


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, the red does look good.. I'll have my cell phone back on Friday.. Dang Verizon! lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i like the red and i think i should bring all 3 of my 3850s over so we can have some WR fun



what does WR mean


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

Pos, it means World Record. And good luck on it guys!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 6, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i like the red and i think i should bring all 3 of my 3850s over so we can have some WR fun



Oh there is more red to come 

Bring them when you come over next time and we will see what we can do


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking good, Congrats Man!!! 

Makes me want to go out and water cool my system, but I really need to start saving some money...


----------



## suraswami (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice Job guys.  I wish I can do too.  But no time now.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Oh there is more red to come
> 
> Bring them when you come over next time and we will see what we can do



i will it wont take much i checked hwbot and no one has done it yet


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 6, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i will it wont take much i checked hwbot and no one has done it yet



Sweet!! So we going to do 3870 + 3850 + 3850? or all 3850's?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

why don't you use cdawalls MSI and 9500 and use 3870+3850+3850+3850


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2008)

top slot on mine is dead


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2008)

cdawall said:


> top slot on mine is dead



i forgot about that. If it wasn't that would score nice


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2008)

i will see oif i can resurrect it maybe its something silly


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 7, 2008)

I love those temps


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2008)

mines sitting about the same i tihnk you may still have some air in your loop


----------



## theeldest (Aug 7, 2008)

Freak,

This may come a bit late, but I thought I'd just add my $.02 about where to place the Radiators in the loop.

First some beginning statements:

1.  A radiator removes a certain amount of heat. The amount is proportional (somewhat) to the temperature differential between the coolant and ambiant temperature. The greater the difference, the more heat that is removed from the system.

2. The purpose of the cooling system is to remove as much heat from the system as possible. This ensures that the temperature entering the water block is always at a minimum.

3. Minimizing the temperature going into the water block does not mean that the minimum temperature in the cooling loop is where the water enters the water block.



....

I was trying to make the argument that you did it wrong and should have both radiators after the water block. While I was typing that I realized you've done it right.

So you send warmer water to the pump than you could, but the pump increases the temperature differential between the coolant and ambiant (a slight but noticeable amount). This increase in the differential doesn't really matter since more heat is taken out by the radiator than if it were before the pump.


The only reason I can think of to put both radiators before the pump would be if the pump's efficiency is affected by it's operating temperature. If it works better (in a statistically significant way) with colder coolant, then you should put both Radiators before it. Otherwise it doesn't matter.



Anyone disagree?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2008)

Gotta Love water guys!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2008)

nice  does mine look about right?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2008)

not until you hit 4ghz it doesn't


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah, it does look right man.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2008)

nope still not at 4ghz lol but he cant get 3.6@1.6v


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 8, 2008)

hi guys 

idk what this thread is all about but the forum seems right and this thread has lots of posts by people who seem to know their stuff. so i have a quick question. i would hate to make another thread about it, so i'll ask itt 

i was messing around in my cases today switching  PS's and when putting my vid card back in, the bracket on the card got caught between a couple of transistor / resistor things on the mobo and bent one down pretty good. about halfway, i think. 

i was like "onoes" but bent it back up. and it stayed in place, although its kind of  loose / unstable. everything is fine but for future reference i'm wondering if this thing were to break off at some point can my mobo do without it, perhaps? i mean i know everything on the mobo probably has a purpose, but might some things be unnecessary nonetheless? just want to know in case it does come off one day and it still works if i need to be concerned?

and if it comes off and the mobo doesn't work are these things usually easy / simple fixes? cheap to do or expensive? i'm not skilled at soldering and things so i would most likely have to take it somewhere. i'm going to be very careful when changing out GPU's from now on, but one good tap on this transistor thing and you never know?  i just want to know kind of what to expect

thanks guys. hope you don't mind me intruding on this thread. w/e it is


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 8, 2008)

PsychoTronn said:


> hi guys
> 
> idk what this thread is all about but the forum seems right and this thread has lots of posts by people who seem to know their stuff. so i have a quick question. i would hate to make another thread about it, so i'll ask itt
> 
> ...



you should take some pictures and create a new thread, i think. anyway these things are usually easy to solder.

back to freak's and cda's build, really good job! 
grats


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 8, 2008)

ok thanks its not really pic worthy, though. and now that the card is back in i'm not going to mess with it to take a pic. i might knock it loose or something

when i change my vid card in a few months or so i'll go ahead and do that

thanks for the advice. if it breaks....i'll certainly make a thread


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> nope still not at 4ghz lol but he cant get 3.6@1.6v



I believe that is board holding back... what Multi and so forth?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I believe that is board holding back... what Multi and so forth?



hehe his DFI X48 holding him back haha wonder if my 780i would do better


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2008)

seriously? how would my dfi be holding me back?


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think it is.  You have some settings we can see?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, Erocker, I say it because of the fact that it's taking so much to just even hit 3.6.... But, you do have a point in getting Freak to show us his settings in bios... Do that, and I know ether, Erocker, or I'll try and get Sneeky in here to help with that...
I would talk with Tatty.... He did it with a DDR3 board... but still a good look... But, Erocker you got me with my think on your think. lol


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2008)

To be 1000% honest, i dont understand the bios of the dfi


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 8, 2008)

That says it all.. Not saying your bad at anything... Sh1t, it took me a month or so to even understand the Blood Iron... That was my first board I ever oc'ed... 
I believe with that Rocker and others can get ya hitting that over 4ghz!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 8, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> To be 1000% honest, i dont understand the bios of the dfi



hit me up on MSN if you'd like...be more than happy to help ya out!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 9, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> hit me up on MSN if you'd like...be more than happy to help ya out!



I will


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2008)

maybe i should come over and oc your comp after i get my new parts installed 780i and PSU showed up today


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 10, 2008)

Done as of 9/01


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 11, 2008)

awesome! how did you modify the sunbeam rheobus extreme to fit red leds? there is a discussion somewhere in the forum, but noone succeeded in doing it, its quite difficult to do


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 11, 2008)

you mean this one?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=61625&highlight=sunbeam


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 12, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> you mean this one?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=61625&highlight=sunbeam



oh, i forgot you only colored the leds. its nice to know that it works well


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 12, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> oh, i forgot you only colored the leds. its nice to know that it works well



no, i busted the knobs and replaced the led's


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 12, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> no, i busted the knobs and replaced the led's



even better. was it difficult to solder the leds? There isnt much room there if i'm not wrong


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 12, 2008)

since i busted the knobs off no, i had all the room i needed.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 12, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> since i busted the knobs off no, i had all the room i needed.



good to know! BTW, you have a great setup there!


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks m8.

I am thinking after christmas and my speakers nehalem is coming my way with the i7 920/940 or and either the p6t or the msi


----------



## cdawall (Dec 12, 2008)

going to do some more work on my rig













those just showed up and i have a 120mm rad on the way


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 12, 2008)

ohohooohhhoohhhh


----------



## cdawall (Dec 12, 2008)

wanna help me punch holes in my mobo tray for wiring and mount these?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 12, 2008)

sure. you work in the morning? i dont till 5pm.

Just dont come over at 1pm


----------



## cdawall (Dec 13, 2008)

lookie what else i just ordered of petra's







http://www.petrastechshop.com/ptsulracomce.html

http://www.petrastechshop.com/dadepofbofig.html


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 13, 2008)

Updated  and Look what happened to Cdawall (i did it to him because i hate him this much  )3
















We could actually see some of the bone in the lower part of the cut


----------



## cdawall (Dec 13, 2008)

i am still alive no thanks to aaron


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 13, 2008)

lol, damn that looks bad. Looks like it's a cat scratch.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 13, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> lol, damn that looks bad. Looks like it's a cat scratch.



its a 4" hole saw cut


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> its a 4" hole saw cut



, did you fall? Or did you wrist just get in the way.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2008)

Ouch! How in the heck did that happen C?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 13, 2008)

ha ha ha, we were cutting holes in the top of his case for his new rad but the 4 1/2 hole saw caught the metal and jumped skimming across his wrist. 

So i took pics using my 40D and fixed him up  my sis is a nurse and so is my aunt so its kinda handy knowing these things


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah god bless that it wasnt any worse. Any other pics also?


----------



## technicks (Dec 13, 2008)

Little baby scratch.

Been there. Can fuckin hurt.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 13, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah god bless that it wasnt any worse. Any other pics also?



 got so caught up in the fact a hole saw bit him i forgot to take pics of the actual work


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 13, 2008)

You can see the bone.. LMAO.. I think we need to get protective wrist guards for the two of you!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 13, 2008)

lol, sorry the pics were blury, tried to hurry up so we could clean the cut(s) up.

I'll get cdawall to post some pics of what we did.

btw im adding a second pump to mine so there will be updates

edit: just talked to Chris and he will post pics later tonight when he gets home


----------



## technicks (Dec 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> You can see the bone.. LMAO.. I think we need to get protective wrist guards for the two of you!



 Sorry. That was so funny.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 14, 2008)

ok here is my update







































wiring will only be that much of a mess until the barbs i ordered come in.  then i''m making some holes in the tray to run everything behind it


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 14, 2008)

I was about to comment the wiring.lol

But i see you are going to make holes, so it should all pan out well.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 14, 2008)

part of it is also b/c i unplugged both pumps since i dont have a tline and there is air in the loop


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2008)

First I've seen the update cdawall. SHould turn out really nice.

Also good to see the cuts healing. How are those coming along? Itchy and scabbed?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> First I've seen the update cdawall. SHould turn out really nice.
> 
> Also good to see the cuts healing. How are those coming along? Itchy and scabbed?



not itchy but scabbed yes


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2008)

UPDATE new parts showed up

here is everything all together and happy 






and yes that is a huge stack of yate loons and rulian science fans






new barbs (the plastic ones came free with the res)






side panel is being prepped to have a BIX120 strapped to it (used to have an 80mm fan only lol)


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2008)

look closely in this pic and you will see a smoking dremel






the pretty inside of my case






perfect size to fit my tubing 






from the outside













the holes that killed my dremel


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2008)

Oooh lookie! Keep us updated when you get a new dremel C! It all is coming together quite nicely.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oooh lookie! Keep us updated when you get a new dremel C! It all is coming together quite nicely.



i have another one somewhere i just have to find it


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 23, 2008)

You should give me one of those barbs since i snapped mine off. A guy from XS said he sent some so hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2008)

dremel got replaced today

this should last a little longer lol


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2008)

mostly finished build






















unnluckily the blue pump is DOA i fired it up and it sounded like a squealing pig


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2008)

Interesting. Cant wait to see the finished product. Nice update.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 24, 2008)

get a better camera.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> get a better camera.



my cell works just fine thank you very much


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 24, 2008)

hmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THAT WORKS GOOD!


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 24, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> get a better camera.



It's not that bad, but kind of blurry.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2009)

finished


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2009)

im done with mine as well need to post some pics of it.


----------



## Munki (Jan 2, 2009)

Who is that sitting on the sofa with the laptop in the 8th post?


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 2, 2009)

Munki said:


> Who is that sitting on the sofa with the laptop in the 8th post?



That would be me


----------



## Munki (Jan 2, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> That would be me





 My names Chris and you look like me. wow, that is creepy. Nice computers BTW.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 31, 2009)

i need an i7 bracket for a D-tek fusion v2, anyone wanna make me one?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> i need an i7 bracket for a D-tek fusion v2, anyone wanna make me one?



pm fit he made one already


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 31, 2009)

done 

thanks


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 5, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80485


----------

